# C&D tests GT-R, runs 11.5-second quarter!



## El Calor (Sep 11, 2007)

Scorching fast. That's the word from Car & Driver on a Nissan GT-R they were allowed to instrument up and abuse for a few hours. 11.5 in the quarter mile and a 3.3 second run to 60 mph are incredible numbers from any car, but this one only costs $70,000. That price tag would be preposterous for a Sentra, but it's a bargain for the ability to annihilate virtually anything short of a Hayabusa. There's been some debate about the three little words "engineering test mule," but scuttlebutt has it that the only thing Nissan was testing on the car were tires and suspension calibrations. From the report, it sounds like they got the ride dialed in, too - in comfort mode, you can reportedly thwack across expansion joints without bouncing your coiffe off the headliner. The biggest complaints? Weight (though apparently the car doesn't feel as ponderous from behind the wheel), and the interior design. The materials are said to be good, but haphazard is the order of the day for the dash layout. Oh darn, it won't come with the gorgeous cabin of a Ferrari 599 -- we suppose they need something to feel superior about as they watch the chunky arse of the GT-R rocket toward the horizon. A $70,000 supercar? We'll take it.

[Source: nagtroc.org]

<i>C&D</i> tests GT-R, runs 11.5-second quarter - Autoblog


----------

